# battery for laptop



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a toshiba laptop and its less than 2 yrs old, my battery isnt holding the charge for long, at one point could use it for nearly 3 hrs and then had to plug it in, the other night I tested it, was showing fully charged so took out the plug, before 20 mins had elapsed it was showing less than 10 mins left I dont underrstand it all. So if I take my laptop out I have to take the charger with me and use it if possible. Does anyone know where I find the price of a new battery in the almunacer/La herradura/ Nerja areas.

carolle


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

get the serial # and buy online. Far easier.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Carolle,
I had a similar problem with one of my laptops, it had to be always on the charger to work. I checked out the cost of a new battery in local computer shops, they wanted very silly prices, so I ordered one off amazon, at a fraction of the price, inclusive of posting to Spain, and it works just fine now. Have a look on your battery to see the model number, then look at the various options for sale, ones which will deliver to Spain.


----------



## superslim (Feb 14, 2014)

Don't know of a good computer equipment place there; we tend to buy those sort of goods online and have them sent out from the UK - if you shop around you ought to be able to find reasonably delivery rates. Unfortunately the batteries don't seem to last that long and we didn't have much luck with ours when we had a Toshiba.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*battery*

Thank you for that, later on will take the battery out find the serial no and then look on amazon if they post out here that would be great, as Im sure it buy one here will be expensive. 


thank you carolle.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Your battery is failing fast, look on ebay or Amazon.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*battery*



bob_bob said:


> Your battery is failing fast, look on ebay or Amazon.


Yes I know it is, I just removed it and got the serial no so going to look on amazon uk, they will post it out here I presume. going on there now to look.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

They will post but charge you for postage, even then far cheaper than you would get here


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*battery*

went to amazon and I found what I think is the right battery, but the serial nos are different, although it looks like mine, not sure what to do Help


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*battery*



fergie said:


> Hi Carolle,
> I had a similar problem with one of my laptops, it had to be always on the charger to work. I checked out the cost of a new battery in local computer shops, they wanted very silly prices, so I ordered one off amazon, at a fraction of the price, inclusive of posting to Spain, and it works just fine now. Have a look on your battery to see the model number, then look at the various options for sale, ones which will deliver to Spain.



I took the serial no off my battery and put it in the search bar on amazon, found a battery that looks the same but serial nos are different and Im scared to order it in case its the wrong one what should I do


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Not really the Serial number of the battery you should be checking, but the Model number or type number of the battery. Also...
What is the model / type number of the complete Toshiba _laptop _you have? It will be on a label on the underside of the laptop. Maybe I could take a look at the specs and come up with a solution for you...


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*battery*



thrax said:


> They will post but charge you for postage, even then far cheaper than you would get here


Hi, got one on ebay and its a genuine toshiba same model etc, but wont post to spain, so my son said to put his address on and he will send it to me bless him,
it was £16.98 in total, so happy with that. thanks to everyone for their help

carolle.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*got one*



whitenoiz said:


> Not really the Serial number of the battery you should be checking, but the Model number or type number of the battery. Also...
> What is the model / type number of the complete Toshiba _laptop _you have? It will be on a label on the underside of the laptop. Maybe I could take a look at the specs and come up with a solution for you...


Found a genuine toshiba battery on ebay, same model no etc and a good price, although have to have it sent to my son in england as seller doesnt send abroad but for £16.98 im happy with that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you decide to buy via amazon, why amazon.uk and not amazon.es?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I use Amazon quite a lot, I always look for whatever I want on ES. site first, but not everything is available on there, so choices are limited. Some companies within the Amazon UK site will deliver to Spain, at a reasonable cost, others are ridiculously expensive.
If there is something I really can't buy in Spain, and need, I order it to be delivered to our daughters house in UK, then have ecoparcel.com collect it from her and deliver it to me here, it is a great service for larger and heavier parcels.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> If you decide to buy via amazon, why amazon.uk and not amazon.es?


Personally I always compare the various amazon sites. There can be widely different prices on goods. My cousin asked for a covered roasting pan a few months back. The UK site was about half the price of the Italian one. Same item. OTOH I bought a few things for myself. The camera gear was 20% cheaper on the Italian site.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I was told that laptop batteries last longer if they are used without being plugged in and allowed to run down before being charged


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Calas felices said:


> I was told that laptop batteries last longer if they are used without being plugged in and allowed to run down before being charged


Absolutely correct.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*battery*



mrypg9 said:


> If you decide to buy via amazon, why amazon.uk and not amazon.es?


 Because until I read your post I didnt know there was one here but I do now lol
thank you.

carolle


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I get all my "unusual batteries here:

Baterías | Comprar Baterías al mejor precio: All-Batteries.es

They are 100% reliable and very efficient. They deliver by SEUR.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*true*



Calas felices said:


> I was told that laptop batteries last longer if they are used without being plugged in and allowed to run down before being charged


I was told that years ago, then when I was in torrox some pc guy told me because my laptop was a new model it could be used plugged in the mains and wouldnt affect the battery, now I know he was wrong because thats what I did and its wrecked the battery so wont be doing it again when I get the new one.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*battery*



country boy said:


> I get all my "unusual batteries here:
> 
> Baterías | Comprar Baterías al mejor precio: All-Batteries.es
> 
> They are 100% reliable and very efficient. They deliver by SEUR.



will take a look at that site, thanks for that


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

carolleb said:


> Yes I know it is, I just removed it and got the serial no so going to look on amazon uk, they will post it out here I presume. going on there now to look.


It might be worth looking on amazon.es having found the item you want on amazon.co.uk. The Spanish site is getting a bigger range and often the same items appear on uk and es sites. Sometimes things I order on amazon.es with my Prime account come from the distribution centre in Scotland (and within two or three days). You will find that from amazon.es you can log-in to your regular (UK originated) amazon account. All your saved details - addresses, credit cards etc - will be there just the same as when you are using amazon.co.uk.


----------

